# Has anyone tryed this yet????



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

Dail a jet is whats its called seems awesome not having to rejet for new mods. any input would be awesome

Sick and tired of changing jets? Dial-A-Jet will take care of this problem and a whole lot more! Why change jetting? Some people don't!

Your engine will lose 10% to 15% of total horsepower with improper jetting. A 100 HP machine will make 85 to 90 HP. The simple fact is that changing jets is not a pleasant task and takes a lot of time.

Now you can run at peak horsepower all the time whether your engine is stock or modified. The best part is that jetting is quick, easy and accurate with Dial-A-Jet.
Dial-A-Jet fits any carburetor; Keihin or Mikuni, round slide, flat slide or butterfly, and is easy to install.

Dial-A-Jet is NOT like a Power Jet. A Power Jet feeds raw liquid fuel, just like the other circuits, and works from 7/8 throttle and up. Dial-A-Jet feeds emulsified fuel for instant throttle response and works from just above idle to full throttle.

Dial-A-Jet feeds a fine consistent mist of emulsified fuel instead of raw liquid fuel like all other jetting circuits in your carb. Pre-atomized fuel weighs 10% of what raw liquid fuel weighs, therefore, it is very responsive to engine needs.

Dial-A-Jet gives you great throttle response. The emulsified fuel is delivered to the engine instantly and acts as an intermediate circuit until the heavy wet fuel from the other circuits catch up.

Dial-A-Jet emulsified fuel charge fills in the lean spots between the poorly atomized fuel molecules from other jetting circuits eliminating lean spots. The lightweight fuel charge follows the path of least resistance, a law of physics. This gives you a consistent, even fuel supply at all engine RPMs.

Dial-A-Jet allows you to run at peak HP at all temperatures and altitudes. No other product does this at any price.

Dial-A-Jet is the easiest and fastest way to "tune-in" any modifications you have performed on your machine. From pipes to porting, Dial-A-Jet makes it work right.

Dial-A-Jet will make it easy to jet a piped engine correctly with less fuel on the low end for crisp throttle response. Dial-A-Jet will automatically raise the fuel curve as the pipes kick in, giving you a perfectly calibrated engine from bottom to top.

Dial-A-Jet is a great protection against burn down due to its ability to feed fuel accurately based on the engine's demand.

Dial-A-Jet consistently purges your float bowl of moisture (water, alcohol or benzenes) as they settle to the bottom. This eliminates water seizures or burn down, carburetor icing, galling or broken intake skirts on your piston.

Dial-A-Jet eliminates detonation/pinging and compensates for poor fuel quality.

Dial-A-Jet allows you to re-jet your entire engine (single, twin, triple or four cylinder) in about one minute.

Dial-A-Jet allows you to tune each cylinder individually for maximum performance.

Dial-A-Jet improves fuel efficiency 10% to 20% or more.

Dial-A-Jet has no moving parts or complicated electronics. It works every time, all the time. 

85 dollars is alot but being able to change mixs rate like that is worth it i think but i really wanna hear what you guys think about it.


_Links arnt allowed to sites that sell products (that arnt a sponsor)_


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know how they work now but years ago they were junk many sleds went to hell because they would adjust themselves and go lean and melt down .just my experience in the past .


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

pretty cool if it works!


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

drag, and yea it would be awesome if it worked


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks cool. If I blew up my brute it would be expensive fix. That would be great not havin to rejet yer bike.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

ive been looking at reviews and everything ive read has been good not one single bad thing yet. i think when i get some money im going to buy this


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah looks cool if it worked properly. Id def. spend the $140 if I never had to mess with the carbs again and have the flexability of adding snorks, exhaust and other mods that require rejetting.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If more brute guys get it and they have no probs in around a yr, I would def consider buyin one.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im just wondering how it could possibly work. nothing is better than tuning your own bike and making it run perfect to reveal the pure beast it can be.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Who will be the guinea pig???


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

NOT IT! Agreed, if this thing works really good with no issues, i would get one!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard they suck.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've read lots of reviews on that thing and it performs as it should for altitude adjustments. in fact, i dont think i saw a single negative review (though im sure you could find one by searching "dial-a-jet negative review"  ).

Here's a review
http://www.atvtorture.com/forums/consumer-product-reviews/3196-dial-jet-carb-mod.html

here's more positive ones
*Dirt Wheels Product Review*
*ATV Sport Product Review*
*ATV Action Review*

dial-a-jet had been around a loong time​


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to that same page phree and was going to post those reviews but the reviews are actually on the website of the manufacturer of dial a jet. They only claim the magazines wrote those articles.Thunder products unless I'm missing something.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

so who is gonna try it. someone needs to


----------

